# My new project *sad update*



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I had to be the sucker...the breeder I got Jenny from had a problem kid who had gotten stuck in the birth canal too long with the umbilical cord torn, so she's a little over a week old, and still hasn't stood. She's partially braindead, but she's been improving a little tiny bit each day so they couldn't bear to kill her, so we took her since they didn't have the time needed to devote to getting her better.

She is a purebred Saanen, a bit inbred (her dam was a Huey-bred daughter bred back to Huey, so he's both her sire and her grandsire) and should be a heavy milker if she ever gets better.

Right now I'm letting her eat when she wants to, since Jenny's producing more than enough to feed both her and her kids. I've got her front legs braced and wrapped, since she can't even straighten them out completely. Any advice on taking care of a goat like this would be appreciated, I get to keep her if she lives at all.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new project (good lord help me!)*

She's eating and looks alert, very good signs, I would work with her daily, getting her to stand and working her legs for her...does she hold her head up?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: My new project (good lord help me!)*

Her head is still a bit wobbly, but she can hold her head up pretty well.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new project (good lord help me!)*

Thats wonderful! If she can do that then I'm betting that with some physical therapy, she'll be standing and even walking in no time. Best of Luck to you !


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: My new project (good lord help me!)*

Awww....how nice of you to take her in. I bet she'll be up and hopping around in no time with a little TLC.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: My new project (good lord help me!)*

With the braces on, she's slowly working on attempting to get up herself. If I push her up, she can stand for a few seconds before falling back down.

I think right now, she'll survive easily enough, I'm just worried about how much brain damage there will be when she gets older.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My new project (good lord help me!)*

Awwww she is precious! Thoughts and prayers going her way that she will find those legs, and lead a happy, healthy life.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: My new project (good lord help me!)*

Poor thing! I have no advice except to do physical therapy with her several times a day. I wish you the best!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: My new project (good lord help me!)*

We're standing her 4-5 times a day, massaging the leg above the knee, keeping her in different positions throughout the day. I put one of Jenny's kids in with her to keep her company, she seems more relaxed with him.

She made it through the night fine, has been fed about 5 oz twice today. It does seem like she's partially blind and deaf, but she recognizes us and will try to get up when we start petting her or moving her around. She can stand with minimal support for a few seconds, and sit up for almost 20 if we help her up.

I have a feeling she was a bit premature, as there's literally no muscle definition and even her coat is gobs thinner than Jenny's kids.

She did get a shot of BoSe a few days after she was born, I'll be calling the vet Monday to see what else she suggest.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: My new project (good lord help me!)*

I don't know if this helps much but its seems like lots of stimulation and rubbing would help her with sensory integration. Lots of prayer going to you and the baby. ray:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: My new project (good lord help me!)*

What ever brain damage there is should be all that there will be. It wont get worse unless there is additional issues. Its cool that you are trying so hard for her too. Good Luck.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new project (good lord help me!)*

I agree it shouldnt get worse unless somethign else is wrong with her besides lack of oxygen from the birth.

I would remove the braces at times to allow her natural movement and so you can massage her lower legs.

Some Nutri Drench (or PowerPunch/goataid) would also be somethign I would give her right now and like every other day (dont want to give it to often or it can make her stools runny.

Hows her peeing and pooing?

Goats that are blind can do very well especially if they have a buddy they can hang with. Never experienced a deaf goat though but beings she recognizes you that means she either isnt fully deaf or fully blind so thats very encouraging.

Hope she does continue to improve on the standing part


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: My new project (good lord help me!)*

I honestly haven't seen her do much of either, which is a worry, but she's still got a voracious appetite, and her belly isn't swelling any, so I really don't know what's going on.

She also seems to have a bit of fluid in her lungs, she'll get a bit of a cough here and there, though it could just be a bit of milk slipping back where it shouldn't be going. For the most part, she seems to have relaxed greatly being around here, and is taking pretty well to working on standing. She started shivering late this afternoon (it dropped down into mid-50's and our house ain't exactly well insulated), but soon as I wrapped her up, she settled right in and stopped shivering soon. I'm hoping with a few more days she'll put some weight back on her, soon as she does she should be up and moving around on her own. As it is she tries awfully hard by herself, but just doesn't have the strength to actually do it.

I have noticed when we're standing her up she holds her head down and won't budge it. Just trying to balance, or what?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new project (good lord help me!)*

if she is deaf it might make her balance off and being weak on top of it doesnt help her any.

As to not pooping or peeing I would be worried abotu her getting constipated. Try giving her a little (like 1/2cc) of Karo to help things along. If she doesnt poop then try giving her a warm water edema. Expect teh poo to be soft if you do either.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My new project (good lord help me!)*



> [quote:1tq2q9vz]if she is deaf it might make her balance off and being weak on top of it doesnt help her any.
> 
> As to not pooping or peeing I would be worried abotu her getting constipated. Try giving her a little (like 1/2cc) of Karo to help things along. If she doesnt poop then try giving her a warm water edema. Expect teh poo to be soft if you do either.


I agree it shouldnt get worse unless somethign else is wrong with her besides lack of oxygen from the birth.

I would remove the braces at times to allow her natural movement and so you can massage her lower legs.

Some Nutri Drench (or PowerPunch/goataid) would also be somethign I would give her right now and like every other day (dont want to give it to often or it can make her stools runny.

Hows her peeing and pooing?

Goats that are blind can do very well especially if they have a buddy they can hang with. Never experienced a deaf goat though but beings she recognizes you that means she either isnt fully deaf or fully blind so thats very encouraging.

Hope she does continue to improve on the standing part[/quote:1tq2q9vz] I agree.... :hi5:

I have to commend you ...for taking in the precious little baby....may God bless you and her...so she gets better each day and can live her life to the fullest.... :hug: ray:

I would also maybe straighten and bend her legs...work them as well..... Is there a hanging contraption... you can make....like a towel and cut holes in it .. for her legs...and hang her up...sort a speak .... for a little while at a time.. when you are able to watch her...to allow her... to have her feet on the ground...with room for her to try to stand...with her legs a little bent....but suspend ...so she can try to stand on her feet....Just an idea..it may stimulate her enough... to try to work her legs.... hope it makes since ...the way I described it... :wink:

I would give her Nutradrench for a while 1 x a day...to help her get stronger... :hug:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: My new project (good lord help me!)*

I bet she'll do just fine, and many things may get better as she gets stronger. The smallest of my youngest triplets was born breech and very weak, I wasn't sure she would make it for her first week. She could stand on her second day, but it took her about a week before she could walk, she was very top heavy and would fall on her head after standing for a few minutes, she'd have good days, then suddenly crash and go down hill and I'd be sure I was going to lose her, then she'd slowly improve. Once she did start walking, I thought she was possibly blind, she knew it was feeding time, but would run to 'into' any solid object and start searching for a teat. Now at alittle over two weeks, she's still a runt compared to her sisters, but she jumps and plays, and hops around like any other kid, and doesn't have trouble finding me at dinner time.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: My new project (good lord help me!)*








Awwww.......Hang in there.....I hope she pulls through for you.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: My new project (good lord help me!)*

We almost lost her this morning. I'm still shaking and I still don't know if she'll pull through.

I think what happened is she's been inhaling milk when she's nursing, and this time she did it just that little bit too much. She started throwing her head side to side and back and forth, cried a little and looked like she started gasping. I flipped her upside down and massaged her ribs pretty hard, and she stopped gasping, but her heart rate's still low and her breathing's still very rapid. She won't lift her head and seems very traumatized. She's shaking a lot, and I'm almost tempted to take her to the vet just to end it now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new project *emergency**

Awe I'm sorry. If she aspirated milk she may develop aspirated pneumonia so what out for that. I would have antibiotics on hand just incase


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: My new project *emergency**

I've got Pen-Aqueus on hand now, no other antibiotics.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new project *emergency**

Ok well that will work is that long acting? I use penG usually


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: My new project *emergency**

Whoops, it's actually durvet penicillin with Pen-G Potassium in it. What would the dosage be? She can't weigh more than 7 lb, if that.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new project *emergency**

I would give her a half a cc to three quarters of a cc. Give SQ or IM for 5-7 days


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: My new project *emergency**

I did call the vet, and she said she most likely has a severe iron deficiency along with the pneumonia, so she reccomended 1cc per day, 1/2 sub-q, 1/2 intramuscular, and a B vitamin complex twice a day (antibiotics once a day) for a week, and look for improvement there.

Now all I have to do is find a way to get some B vitamins without having to hock my computer....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new project *emergency**

Bcomplex can be found easily at TSC and its not expensive. If she is iron deficient did she give you any recommendations for that? Complex will only raise her b vitamins levels and not her iron levels. I would give redcell and or iron injections. Both can also be found at TSC


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: My new project *emergency**

Our TSC doesn't carry it at all, Atwoods is out, only the local mill has any, and I'm afraid it's the monster sized bottle.

The antibiotics and b complex were all she suggested, but I can get iron supplements for her too, it can't hurt to give them, can it?

Almost forgot-she's stabilized for now. Heart rate is back to normal, as is breathing and general attitude. I think she pulled through this one, let's hope this will be the last time it happens.

Also-should I get a tubing system and just restart her on that, to prevent it again? Or should I just go really slowly with the bottle?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new project *emergency**

Well it won't hurt her if she is anemic if she isn't anemic then yes it can hurt her. But if the vet said she beloved the kid to be anemic I wonder that she didn't give you a treatment for it.

As to TSC being out you can use human Bcomplex pills and crush and dissolve and put them in her bottle. The amount would be determined by how much bcomplex the vet was recommending. You cant over dose her she will just pee out what she doesn't need.

1cc of the penG sounds good. I would have said 1 but some people think that's a high dosage. But for respiratory issues need a higher dose


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My new project *emergency**

I agree with Stacey....and I am sorry your baby is sick...  :hug:

I also wonder why... the vet said she was iron deficient.. but ...didn't prescribe anything for it? :scratch:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new project *emergency**

No don't tube her as long as she is taking the bottle on her own. Are you using Pritchard nipples? Make the hole smaller so it can flow out faster then she can swallow. Also give her breaks so that she does have time to breath


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: My new project *emergency**

If she is very weak, then aspirating milk will be very easy for her to do...which can easily become pneumonia...so I agree with everyone on the antibiotics. Do you think she has white muscle disease? I got a doe from some really nice breeders here in October who had a severe selenium deficiency. Her owners gave her a BoSe shot in the last month of pregnancy, and a shot to the kid at birth...but the doe was so deficient the entire pregnancy that those shots in late pregnancy and at birth didn't make up for the fact the kid had been deprived pretty much it's entire time developing in the womb. Was really weak and aspirated milk, giving it pneumonia and killing it. A necropsy revealed the white muscle disease.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: My new project *emergency**

It was thiamine, not iron. I kept mishearing her.

We did buy the tubing system, but for now, we're just taking it slowly with bottling her. She is officially on 1cc penicillin both IM and sub-q once a day, and 1/2 cc Maxi-B 1000 twice a day for a week, and the B vitamins are already making a huge difference. She's been trying to get up all day, and standing with support without the braces.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new project *emergency**

well thats great news


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: My new project*

She stood by herself today (we picked her up, of course) for about 10 seconds. Her biggest problem is her back legs can't support her when she tries to take a step.

healthwise, she's doing OK, she's still got coughs and a runny nose, but this morning's feeding was uneventful.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: My new project*

Awesome! I pray that she keeps getting better! Hope you end up with a healthy little girl!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: My new project*

She did go into a spasm yesterday, but it was nothing like the first time. The vet told me it was from the deficiency and she should be OK with them so long as we're careful. She's down to 3 feedings a day, and can stand and even take a few steps by herself. Still mostly blind and deaf, but once she gets over the pneumonia (if she does), that may improve.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: My new project*

I hope she pulls through. Great job by the way I know a lot of people would not give her the time of day it's nice to know one more person out that that cares for even the special ones.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: My new project*

Oh trust me, there's been a few times I've thought about putting her down, mostly because I don't know if she will ever gain eyesight or hearing, and if she doesn't, what kind of life is that, but then I think about how many times she should have died by now, and (insert swear word here), if she's that determined to live, then let her live.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: My new project*

Good perspective and great story of determination on her and your parts!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new project*

how is she doing today?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: My new project*

Voracious appetite, no more harsh breathing, standing for nearly a minute, learning how to balance and hold her head up when she's standing and learning exactly when we're about to give shots so she knows exactly when to kick. She's also gaining some eyesight (she blinks when my finger is about an inch away, rather than almost touching) and her hearing's improved.

She's not over the hill yet, but at this rate, there won't be a hill left.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: My new project*

So happy to hear it!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new project*

This certainly is good news. Hope she continues in this fashion


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: My new project*

This is a beautiful story. Good for you for taking in the precious one!
Does she have a name?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: My new project*

Not anymore. She died last night, after 3 spasms in a row, around 11:30. It hit hard, and while I was expecting it (I wasn't there, either, I had to be at work at 10), I was hoping that maybe she might actually live past all the crap that had been dumped on her from birth. My husband put her down himself, 3 attacks in a row is a pretty clear sign it's going to end anyways.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh i am so sorry :tears: :hug: you certainly did your best for her.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Right now I'm just trying to get past it by figuring out how and where my new doe is coming from. I want a doe I can breed safely with Barclay, but a doe who will milk as well as Jenny and look a lot better too, without costing me a fortune....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope you can find something that suits your needs. 

As to milking well and looking good - check in with the parents of the doe/doeling you are purchasing. How do they look when producing? How much feed are they being fed to keep their condition? That will be most helpful to you


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so very sorry  At least you did everything you possibly could to save her. God needed her somewhere else. RIP little sweetie.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I was rooting for her. I'm a big sucker for the long shots. Just ask Moose and Murray.
I'm glad she found someone that loved her. I lost my first and boy she battled to the end. I'm so glad I got to meet her even if it wasn't long enough. Clover is the reason I went out and got more goats. I've never been the same since... :laugh: 

:hug: 
Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How devastating... I am so sorry.....  :hug:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

On the bright side (and today has been more bad news after more bad news), Jenny's kids are probably close to 15 lb at less than 2 weeks old, off of Jenny's right side only (for both of them, the left side of her udder is untouched), meaning lots of good meat in a few months.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry! :hug: 

I know what you are going through though. The little doe in my avatar, Joni, also had brain damage and lived to be about 2 1/2 months old. It all started one morning I was getting ready for school (yes, I'm only 15 and still in school  ) and I ran down to the barn to check if any does had kidded or were going into labor. I ran to the kidding pen to see Skittles (Joni's mom) with what looked like a dead baby by her side and another doeling half out of her. I was so upset about losing the little girl, but I moved in to see if she needed help with the other kid, when the "dead one" moved slightly. Skittle hadn't know how to clean them off, so I worked as fast as I could to clean of the sack from around her face while the other doeling was delivered. I cleaned her off also, then used my cell phone to call my mom back inside the house. She came down as fast as possible and we showed Skittles what to do and she finally started to finish to clean them off and nurse. Mom warned me of brain damage but after 2 1/2 months, we figured we had just gotten lucky. Nope. One day we went out and Joni was having spasm after spasm. She died in my arms. Later that weak we lost Skittles and then a month later, we lost Joni's twin sister, Jordan. We just had bad luck with the whole family. We miss them all so much...


----------

